# GGB open



## RustyBin5 (May 2, 2016)

In case its of interest to anyone the gasgasbones site is open for business again taking orders.


----------



## JimmyUSA (Jul 8, 2017)

Anxiously awaiting my three. Hopefully they'll be in the mail box next week some time.

He was likely swamped with orders.

It's worth the wait, though.


----------



## Boots (Sep 22, 2018)

He's open again now.... I'm sorely tempted.


----------

